# Finally I pulled the plug and bought a 5DMKII



## Physicx (Mar 17, 2012)

I bought a 5DMKII this week after months of waiting. I couldnt take it any longer and I just cant wait any longer for the price to drop. So I bought it. With a battery grip. 

WHAT A RELIEF!!!!! WOOOSAAAaaaa! Amazing camera. For people who are waiting for a good price for the 5DMKII I feel for you guys. But Im glad I did it. Everyday was making me unhappy.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 17, 2012)

Sold my MK II on ebay this morning, my 5D MK III should arrive next week.

You will love your 5D MK II, I do not expect prices to drop in the long run, but they may drop for a few weeks.

The main reason I am upgrading is the better low light high ISO performance. I use my 5D MK II a lot at ISO 6400, and will get at least one more stop from the MK III.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 17, 2012)

The 5DII remains an excellent camera, with the caveat that its AF system had difficulty tracking moving subjects. 

I'm keeping mine for now...until after my 1D X arrives, at which point (probably after some head-to-head testing), the 5DII will be sold on CL.


----------



## FunPhotons (Mar 17, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 5DII remains an excellent camera, with the caveat that its AF system had difficulty tracking moving subjects.
> 
> I'm keeping mine for now...until after my 1D X arrives, at which point (probably after some head-to-head testing), the 5DII will be sold on CL.



sigh ... I put in a pre-order for the 1DX for the heck of it, but I really wish it had more pixels. I've been wanting a big body (1D) camera for a long time. 

Why did you decide to move up to the 1D?


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 17, 2012)

Craigslist is lousy with 5D2s these days. Lots of Nikons as well. I think everyone is having the same idea. It's a buyer's market as far as used 5D2s go.


----------



## acoll123 (Mar 18, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 5DII remains an excellent camera, with the caveat that its AF system had difficulty tracking moving subjects.
> 
> I'm keeping mine for now...until after my 1D X arrives, at which point (probably after some head-to-head testing), the 5DII will be sold on CL.



Will you only have one body? You seem like a belt and suspenders kind of guy to me.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 18, 2012)

FunPhotons said:


> Why did you decide to move up to the 1D?



Better build and sealing, interchangeable focusing screens, integrated grip (battery grips are always on my current bodies), more customization, features like AF point linked spot metering, etc. The faster frame rate and better metering are a nice bonus. I'm not fussed about 18 MP, it's enough for my FF shooting needs (but I am keeping my 7D for birds/wildlife). About 10-15% of my shooting is with the 7D, the rest with the 5DII - thus, 1D X and 7D makes more sense for me than 5DIII and 1DIV. 



smirkypants said:


> Craigslist is lousy with 5D2s these days. Lots of Nikons as well. I think everyone is having the same idea. It's a buyer's market as far as used 5D2s go.



That's ok. Fortunately, I don't need the funds for the 1D X. I feel like I've gotten my money's worth from the 5DII, regardless.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 18, 2012)

Congratulations, It's awsome camera.


----------



## YellowJersey (Mar 18, 2012)

The mkII is still a hell of a camera. Even though it's not below $2000, it's still a bargain.


----------



## unruled (Mar 18, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> FunPhotons said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you decide to move up to the 1D?
> ...



[curiosity] why do you feel the need for the grip? battery related, or stability? its certainly adding a fair amount of heft to an already heavy body. [/curiosity]


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 18, 2012)

Physicx said:


> Amazing camera


Amazing in comparison to what? Your mobile phone  ... I'd like to advise that when people are stating that they are happy with their gear (and nearly everybody is) it's important to know what their experiences are - because every somewhat current Canon body is a good camera, provided that you're not using the very cheapest lens out there and mis-using the camera in conditions it's not made for (1d for light travel, crop camera @high iso).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 18, 2012)

unruled said:


> [curiosity] why do you feel the need for the grip? battery related, or stability? its certainly adding a fair amount of heft to an already heavy body. [/curiosity]



Stability and balance with heavier lenses (most of mine are), more comfortable to hold on either orientation but especially portrait, attachment of hand strap. Not battery life - no issues for me there, but I suppose it's nice not to have to worry about it. The weight of the body doesn't bother me - with a heavy lens (white zoom, of which I have three, or the 85L, for example) balance is more important for handholding. I use a Blackrapid strap so when carrying, the weight is on my shoulder not my neck.


----------



## unruled (Mar 18, 2012)

ah, fair point. I haven't had much use of lenses heavier than 700g, but I can imagine what you mean. Reminds me I need to buy some new batteries, I have 2 of them that last no more than 200 shots each these days. Ack.


----------

